# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  فرسان وشيوخ واعلام قبيلة المجاليه

## احساس المطر

الشيخ يوسف المجالي المزروعي "لقب أمير على البدو المخيمين من دمشق ولغايه البحر الاحمر 

- الشيخ اسماعيل المجالي المزروعي الملقب (الشوفي)
- الفارس سالم المجالي المزروعي ( راعي الشلفه)
- الشيخ مصلح المجالي المزروعي (قام بغزو الحويطات في الشوبك واخراجهم منها بعد استنجاد الشوابكة بقبيلة المجالي ومات بالشوبك وقبره مجاور لقلعة الشوبك)
-الشيخ الشاعر سعود المجالي المزروعي
-الشيخ عبد القادر المجالي المزروعي
- الشيخ محمدبن عبدالقادر المجالي المزروعي ( شيخ مشائخ الكرك )
- الشيخ قدرالمجالي المزروعي "وهو من ابرز فرسان قبيلة المجالي الذي برز في الحروب والغزوات حيث قاد الشيخ قدر ثورة الكرك عام 1910ضد الاتراك حيث حدثت قبل قيام الثورة العربية الكبرى ويسمونها في الكرك سنة الهية وتدعو لقيام دولة في الكرك برئاسة الشيخ رفيفان المجالي ونتج عنها الحاق الكثير من الخسائر بالاتراك الى ان اتت الامدادات وهاجمت الدولة التركييه مضارب قبيلة المجالي وصدور حكم الاعدام بالشيخ قدر المجالي وعدد من رجالات قبيلة المجالي حيث تم اعدام عدد منهم الى ان صدر العفو عنهم وطلب والي الشام مقابلة الشيخ قدر المجالي حيث مات هناك مسموما .
-الشيخ زعل المجالي المزروعي
-الشيخ عطوي المجالي المزروعي
-الشيخ باجس المجالي المزروعي
-الشيخ جميل المجالي المزروعي
الشيخ نايف المجالي المزروعي 
- الشيخ خليل المجالي المزروعي الملقب (ابوسيفين وقيل فيه : ابوسليمان الي على الخيل قحطان .. صور العذارى يوم لجت حرابا )
ا- الشيخ سلامه المجالي المزروعي ( شقيق الشيخ خليل قام بفك الخاوه عن الكرك وحمايتها )
- الشيخ صالح المجالي المزروعي
- الشيخ درويش المجالي المزروعي 
- الشيخ نمر المجالي المزروعي 
- الشيخ هجهوج المجالي المزروعي ( اخو مثلا )
-الشيخ ذياب المجالي المزروعي 
- الشيخ صحن بن فارس المجالي المزروعي 
- الشيخ فارس المجالي المزروعي 
-الزعيم شلاش بن فارس المجالي المزروعي ( اطلق عليه لقب زعيم قبلي من الاتراك .. وقيل فيه
حي الحصان وراعي الحصان... شلاش الي تكره الخيل طرياه)
-الشيخ عايد المجالي المزروعي حارب ضد الدوله العثمانيه 
-الشيخ ابراهيم المجالي المزروعي
-القاضي العشائري الشيخ محمدعبدالمهدي المجالي المزروعي 
-الباشا والقاضي رفيفان المجالي المزروعي الملقب (حاكم الكرك)
-الباشا صالح بن ارفيفان المجالي المزروعي 
-الباشا دليوان المجالي المزروعي 
-الباشا فريوان المجالي المزروعي 
-الباشا دميثان المجالي المزروعي 
-الباشا نايف المجالي المزروعي 
-الباشاتوفيق المجالي المزروعي (مندوب مجلس المبعوثان ) عن المملكة
-المشير حابس باشا المجالي المزروعي " وهو منابرز قيادات الجيش الاردني حيث استلم حاكما عسكريا للمملكة وانتصر في عدة معارك خاضها في الجيش الاردني واخرجت قبيلة المجالي العديد من قيادات في الجيش الاردني منهم اللواء الثائر : عاطف المجالي وغيرهم الكثير
- الباشا خالد هجهوج المجالي المزروعي قائد معارك الجولان ضد الجيش الاسرائيلي اطلق عليه لقب ( ثعلب الدروع من جلاله الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه ولقب ابن العذرا من الرئيس الشهيد صدام حسين اثناء الحرب مع ايران )
- هزاع المجالي المزروعي رئيس الحكومة الاردنية السابق حيث تم اغتياله في مبنى رئاسة الوزراء
-عبدالسلام المجالي المزروعي رئيس الحكومة الاردنييه السابق
- عبدالهادي المجالي المزروعي رئيس مجلس النواب الاردني الحالي
- قفطان بن شلاش المجالي المزروعي وزير الداخليه الاسبق سفيرا للملكه العربيه السعوديه الحالي
- نصوح المجالي المزروعي وزير الاعلام السابق
- اللواء حسين هزاع المجالي المزروعي مرافق الملك حسين رحمه الله الشخصي مستشار الشيخ زائد رحمه الله سفيرا للمملكه الاردنيه في دوله الامارات
- الشيخ فيصل بن فريوان المجالي المزروعي 
- الشيخ سلطان بن جميل المجالي المزروعي شيخ مشايخ الكرك حاليا

وغيرهم العديد من الرجالات التي اخرجتها قبيلة المجالي التميميه النجديه.......

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62):

----------

